# UCLA Producers Program or AFI Producers Program



## jlee87 (May 5, 2009)

Hey All!

My first post . I need some advice. I have recently been accepted into the producing program for both UCLA and AFI. I'm completely torn and I have no idea which school I want to go to. There are pros and cons to each school and I'm always hearing mixed reviews of each program. I'd like to hear what all of you have heard, know, or think. 

Especially those of you who are currently attending or have attended either one of these schools.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nick D (May 6, 2009)

I have not attended either, but if it were my choice, I would definitely choose AFI. They are both amazing programs but AFI is more selective I hear, and it's a film conservatory, not an academic school like UCLA. I believe it costs less as well.


----------

